# New Hallowindow Animations! Wait... what? Really? Yeah... mostly!



## Skeletal (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi folks!

It's been a long time since I've been in the old digital decorating game but I've managed to put together some new versions of some of the very first Hallowindow animations I created WAY back in... well, it was a long time ago, believe me. Anyway, those old videos were created at what was Standard Definition at the time (640 x 480 pixels) and I was just starting out with animation. I've learned some tricks since those days so I applied it to *completely rebuilding 4 Classic animations* and making them 4K (3840 x 2160). So it's a big jump. Don't have a 4K projector? That's OK, neither do I! I also include 1080p versions which are still way bigger than the old animations. You can head on over to the New Products section at Hallowindow.com to see previews. And you can also check out the announcement video...

Wishing everyone a wonderful Halloween!!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

These look amazing, I've always loved your eyeballs! Great to see you back in the game, digital decorating has come a long way and every content provider does things differently and there is plenty of room at the table for everyone!!! 😁


----------



## Skeletal (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks @Rich B ! Fun to be back!


----------

